
What are the worst hacker scenes in TV and movies? - steven
https://medium.com/@e/what-s-the-worst-hacker-scene-you-ve-ever-seen-in-the-movies-67ce3cf1ffe8#.undm6iv27
======
znpy
"Oh cazzo, un debian!" \--
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ocXFgowZA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ocXFgowZA)

Just a quote: "Don't worry, I've got a small program that reads from
/dev/null!"

